# Has anybody seen this?



## Rip (Apr 21, 2015)

Has anybody seen this? What's this all about?


----------



## mickems (Apr 21, 2015)

I have never seen that. The only pump I use is for my pp.


----------



## DF (Apr 21, 2015)

We get those attorney commercials here all the time.  They are using that study that "linked" over 60 year olds & test pump to increased incident of heart attacks.  Others include Trans vaginal mesh (Herm knows) and certain hip replacements.  Just attorneys trying to make money... nothing new.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 21, 2015)

Just new age ambulance chasing......


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 21, 2015)

DF said:


> We get those attorney commercials here all the time.  They are using that study that "linked" over 60 year olds & test pump to increased incident of heart attacks.  Others include Trans vaginal mesh (Herm knows) and certain hip replacements.  Just attorneys trying to make money... nothing new.



I see we watch the same channels.
Don't forget the mesothelioma ads.
Sue everybody!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 21, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I see we watch the same channels.
> Don't forget the *mesothelioma* ads.
> Sue everybody!



lmao, every time I see the ad for that..I try and say it 5 times fast....never goes well


----------



## Rip (Apr 26, 2015)

I guess it goes back to the saying, "correlation does not equal causation." 
Thanks.


----------



## Rip (Apr 26, 2015)

Funny comments. Thanks.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 26, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I see we watch the same channels.
> Don't forget the mesothelioma ads.
> Sue everybody!



Hahaha oh yeah and dont forget the 

"Have u been hurt on the job?" Lawyer crap commercials hahah!


----------

